# A&D Lofts



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

ok, here is our loft being constructed. yes we are using an old metal shed, which i dug under niethe and placed 1/4" hardware wire that goes 2 ft outwards and 3 ft inwards, i have perch shelves and shelves i made from old fence board in side, gotta make my nest boxes soon . out side is 8ft x 10ft x 6ft flight..not beautiful but my birds will have plenty of room to stretch. We are getting homers and their young will start our race team for next year. i am also looking to breed unique colored birds here is a link to my album on facebook where you can see build and some of the birds we are getting
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1968200758808.2109199.1056621682
let me know if link worked


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

link not working yet


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i just clicked on it and it opened for me.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

*pic's*

ok let me try it this way because i can't get a link from facebook unless you sign in to see it


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

You Have a nice start. I would recommend putting more hardware cloth down for those preds that can dig and don't be afraid to cut into the metal to help with ventilation. I've used metal sheds in the past and know others that do. The big keys are to keep the bad animals out and provide as much oxygen as possible. Thanks for sharing and happy racing.
Logangrmnr


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

logangrmnr, thanks for the advise i am gonna put wire down inside the flight and layer with sand in a few spots and get a few garden stone also. it will be awhile till it looks the way i want it to..so you are in FL too hello neighbor  what clubs are you with? do you race your birds or show them?


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Horseart4u,
Good to hear your plans. Yes I race my birds with the space coast racers in combine with the Florida east coast combine.
Logangrmnr


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Gets pretty hot in Florida. Are you putting in roof fans?


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Be sure to cut 1-2 openings on the sides for vents. We also had a member that used a shed like youres and did not vent it well enough, and Ill just say the birds, well the where no more.  The heat is too much here in FLA.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i can't really cut into it i am renting, so i was thinking of punching alot of little holes in the back is that good....i got some of the wire on today to inbetween the rain LOL..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can't put birds in that without proper ventilation. You'll cook them! Punching little holes in the back isn't enough. You go in there on a hot day, and see how it feels to you.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> You can't put birds in that without proper ventilation. You'll cook them! Punching little holes in the back isn't enough. You go in there on a hot day, and see how it feels to you.


first off, i have been in there on hot days, and it feels like i am out side with the doors open, second, i can't close the front doors if i wanted to, flight is bolted to shed which is up agianst the back of the doors so they wont close..and a breeze comes in the front doors so i figured if i punched hole 1/2 " in size or maybe a bit bigger the breeze will go straight threw. am i wrong?


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

horseart4u said:


> first off, i have been in there on hot days, and it feels like i am out side with the doors open, second, i can't close the front doors if i wanted to, flight is bolted to shed which is up agianst the back of the doors so they wont close..and a breeze comes in the front doors so i figured if i punched hole 1/2 " in size or maybe a bit bigger the breeze will go straight threw. am i wrong?


That will be fine, but you may also need to put a fan out there some days to draw the air through. Im sure they will be in the avery most of the time anyways. Ill show you some set ups at the meeting.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I would think on days when there's no wind blowing, with a metal roof, and sides, it would be like a oven in there. The only thing you got going is they can come out anytime they want to. I would say they will live in the aviary most of the day. You may want cook up some potatoes and beans to have with those cooked squabs. LOL


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks Timber  i don't have electric in the shed so how will i run it out there with out the wires getting wet if it rains? well i will see you at the meeting then i will talk your ears off or my daughter will


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

oh what now everyone wants to slam on me, before eveyone was all "GREAT JOB, LOOKS GOOD, HAVE FUN, YOUR DOING A GREAT JOB" it's not that HOT in there i have been in there on hot days when the sun is at it's peak, sheesh...and like TIMBER said i can install a fan after i put in my holes.....


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

horseart4u said:


> thanks Timber  i don't have electric in the shed so how will i run it out there with out the wires getting wet if it rains? well i will see you at the meeting then i will talk your ears off or my daughter will


NP...either do I in my loft but I run about 150 foot extention cord out there and it works just fine.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Everyone here is trying to help you. So I would listen to what everyone has to say and use it to learn about loft building and keeping pigeons. Just check out the lofts on here and on the internet. I only remember ever seeing one on here made from metal don't you think there a reason for that. If you don't believe us put a thermometer up close to the roof in the back where the birds will be roasting on a 120 degree day and see what it says. I think you will be surprised.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Everyone here is trying to help you. So I would listen to what everyone has to say and use it to learn about loft building and keeping pigeons. Just check out the lofts on here and on the internet. I only remember ever seeing one on here made from metal don't you think there a reason for that. If you don't believe us put a thermometer up close to the roof in the back where the birds will be roasting on a 120 degree day and see what it says. I think you will be surprised.


it doesn't get that hot down here "120 degrees" i have only seen it get up in the 90's where i am and may break 100 a few times but not that often, anyway i am listening and i have heard from people who have used metal sheds and what they did to ventilate it, and i do look in the " loft design " post.. thanks for the imput


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Dutch oven plain and simple. And if the flight pen doesn't have a roof to shelter the birds from the direct sun when they can't stand the heat they are dead.

I have not seen a loft with 1/2 inch holes for ventilation and I get around. And it doesn't ring true that you can't cut the shed because you are renting but somehow putting 1/2 inch holes in it is OK.

Your birds are guaranteed to be dead in short order if you don't listen to the people here. Swallow your pride and get it right.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

rpalmer, i have it right, and i have plenty of pride !!!!!!!!and i CAN'T CUT IT i am renting, i can POKE HOLES is what i was told by landlord so that way rain wont get in..he said small hole is fine, i can not cut it or put and vents in it.i asked before i even started this, i was not allowed to build anything on the property so he told me to use the shed being it's with the rented property i have..like i said before i am doing what needs to be done and yes there is going to be a top to block the sun and an open area for them as well.. if nobody has anything NICE to say don't say a damn thing.. i am LISTENING TO YOU ALL!!!!!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I can see by you attitude that nothing anyone says matters to you. Its just to bad you birds will suffer for it and by the way if your not aloud to build anything whats that big aviary doing there thats building something. If your smart you would sheet it and make that your loft. Vents would not hurt the shed it would help it, even when your done and its a utility shed again. Explain that to you landlord.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I can see by you attitude that nothing anyone says matters to you. Its just to bad you birds will suffer for it and by the way if your not aloud to build anything whats that big aviary doing there thats building something. If your smart you would sheet it and make that your loft. Vents would not hurt the shed it would help it, even when your done and its a utility shed again. Explain that to you landlord.


OMG people don't read, i am not going to explain myself over and over again at what i am allowed to do and what i am not..did i not say i am LISTENING TO PEOPLE ON HERE that there will be ventalation ( spelled wrong) yes i can build a flight, not a building ( loft) he would have to pay taxes on it....here you need a permit to build any kind of 4 walled structure, flight has no wall, solid walls that is..so thats that.. my attitude is because of the fack that i am getting different people telling me different things as in like i said before, " i am doing a great job, nice work, birds will love it, ect..." then when i post my own thread i get slammed by people that don't know the whole story..anyway thank you for your advice too...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

horseart4u, we really aren't trying to pick on you or your work. The size is great, and the aviary will be huge. The birds will love that. We're only trying to tell you that a metal building, without more ventilation will just be too hot for the birds. We're not trying to upset you, just telling you as it is. You are feeling frustrated because you say that there is nothing you can do about that. But if it will be too hot for them, and there is nothing you can do about it, then maybe not such a good idea to keep birds. Would the landlord let you put up a loft if you offered to pay so much toward what he would have to pay because of it?

Or maybe if you offered to patch any holes you made if you ever leave?


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

thats what i am saying... i can punch holes thats it in the sides and back, he wont let me cut any hole as in 2 x 4 vents, i asked about building a loft he said NO because he's has to get a permit($$$) not me this is his property, i am renting. then i would have to pay him for that and i know he would raise my rent to cover the property tax on for having a loft..i am glad he is letting me do what i am doing now, they have animals too, horses, dogs, chickens and they are getting some kind of fancy goats...but i am going to put ALOT of holes... he did say how many i could do  and then put up a fan inside somehow..TIMBER is going to help me out this weekend when i meet him for the first time at a club meeting...thanks for making me feel like i am not getting picked on


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I really don't think anyone meant to make you feel that way, honest. They are just trying to help, and they care about the birds. I hope it works like you and Timber seem to think it will. I really do. I wish you only good luck. Please let us know how it goes. And we do want to see this big aviary being built. I wish I had an aviary that large.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't see the problem with your loft. You can keep the front of the shed open for ventilation. And/Or you can also build a screen door on it. Obviously if you can't put vent holes, then the front will do and probably will be open almost all the time. If you are worried about heat, you can build a structure inside the shed and you can put an insulating materials on it. Think of like houses where the ceiling is covered with insulating materials. Since you gonna have an aviary if the birds will feel too hot, they will use the aviary. They are not dumb and stay inside the shed if it is too hot.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

RodSD, thank you yes the door are staying open i can't close them because the flight is bolted to the shed and the it blocks the doors from closing , which is a good thing. can't put a door on shed, i am lucky landlord is letting use it and put holes in it for ventilation..i see him this weekend maybe i can talk him into letting me put vents in the back instead of poking holes...JAY3 thanks and if it EVER stops raining i will have more pic's i am supossed to get my birds on the 10th but with all this rain i am behind


----------



## Rondo769 (May 18, 2010)

I think it will work just fine,when i got back into birds i kept them in an old greenhouse for the first year,it got into the high 90's that summer,I had a 8'x8'x6' aviary and the birds did just fine.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

up date more pic's


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

more


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Doing a good job. I would love one that large. Just remember that you won't be closing the doors, so anything that can burrow under, can get to the nest boxes inside where there will be babies and sleeping birds that cannot see to get away in the dark. I would cover the entire bottom with hardware cloth regardless of what it cost. Then cover that with sand if that is what you are using. Just a suggestion. It might be different if you could close them in the loft at night, although, I would still cover it with the hardware cloth.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

yup thats what i am going to do when i get my next big check, i am going to put wire down and put sand over it with some stepping stones so they can use to help file their nails


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i can't close the doors the bolts from flight pen are up against the back of them so can't move them. its better that way anywayy more ventilation for them, oh i asked the landlord about putting 2 small vents in back instead of the holes, i told him it would look alot better then having alot of holes punched in it.. he said o.k.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

horseart4u said:


> i can't close the doors the bolts from flight pen are up against the back of them so can't move them. its better that way anywayy more ventilation for them, *oh i asked the landlord about putting 2 small vents in back instead of the holes, i told him it would look alot better then having alot of holes punched in it.. he said o.k. *


*
*




That's great! I'm glad he listened to you.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

got all my wire done today  i need to finishe my door and trap and put on a roof to help shield from rain and sun on one side..will have more pic's tomorrow


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

Pip Logan said:


> Looking good!


TY  very much


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Np!



________


----------



## robdawg (Jan 3, 2010)

Have you looked into the size structure that requires a permit? We can build 120 sq. Ft. without a permit here in California. I've owned an arrow shed and actually had the temps bust cans of spray paint. We have similar weather as Ocala here in the bay area and get a delta breeze, but still wouldn't use a metal shed. The walls get hot to the touch and the air is stagnant if the shed is left as is. Good luck.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

The shed is out in the wide open spaces to, if it were under shade trees it would help some. Horseart is one who will have to learn the hard way.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> The shed is out in the wide open spaces to, if it were under shade trees it would help some. Horseart is one who will have to learn the hard way.


Some people just have to work with what that have, as long as the flight is open when its hot they will be ok, not the most ideal of conditions but it will suffice..


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> The shed is out in the wide open spaces to, if it were under shade trees it would help some. Horseart is one who will have to learn the hard way.


You sound like a young sky tx lol lol


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

One thing i know is im not young. LOL


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I would have told the landlord that i would replace that old shed with a brand new on that i will use for a pigeon loft and if i leave you can have it for a nice shed. Most places if you replace something with the same size there's no permits.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

ROBDAWG _it will be fine there is an open door that wont close, vents going in the back, i have touched it mid day yes it gets hot but not to where it burns.. they get shade in the after noon...flight is 8x10 they have plenty of fresh air...thanks for your imput but i will be fine. if you read the thread you would see i have no control over the permit, landlords says whats what!!!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I would have told the landlord that i would replace that old shed with a brand new on that i will use for a pigeon loft and if i leave you can have it for a nice shed. Most places if you replace something with the same size there's no permits.


if i had that kind of money i am sure he would have said yes  but knowing him he would have wanted both..then i would have paid for a shed and lost out on $$$$ if he did keep the old one and moved somewhere else on the property..


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

*more rain*

was hoping to have it done this week but again mother nature must not want me to get it done yet.. it's raining againing here a light rain but rain the same....


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

So close buddy!


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Isnt racing pigeons rather expensive? What are the costs involved?


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

Wayne Johnson said:


> Isnt racing pigeons rather expensive? What are the costs involved?


it can be, some people can get a team of YB's from other club members and start to race that year, some birds can cost up to $500 $600 from GREAT blood line, other you can get for $10 and still do good in racing, club members may even give you free birds if you are a new member to the club as we are..others like myself & daughter need to wait at least a year or 2 to get a good team together from our breeders we are getting. feed, meds supplies aren't that bad, clocks are a bit high, and then it depends on how many birds you enter into a race how much that cost..


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

another day of not getting anything done, it's raining and has been for 5 hrs now... GO AWAY


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

well into day 7 of rain and nothing really done. got door built, still have to put cloth on it and shave it bit it wont quite fit  will have pic's up again soon...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It'll get done. Maybe the Good Lords way of saying to take your time, and a little rest?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think it's supposed to be mostly cloudy there tomorrow, with chance of showers in the evening. Maybe that will help.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

well right now at 8:30 am i see blue sky


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good luck! Hope you have a great and productive day. Better hurry! LOL.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

yeah well right now it's raining again  my helper was here at 11 but it started raining and hasn't stopped and i think we are getting a storm i hear it coming...


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

*got door on flight*

got the door for the flight pen today finally, hope all goes well rest of week i get my kids on sunday


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


_____


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That looks great. I would close up the gap at the top of the door though, as rodents could get in and the loft isn't closed up at night. Looks good though.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks nice, I just got done converting a cheap 10x6 metal shed to a breeding loft. We added a aviary to it the same way something like a 11x8
We also have a 10x12 metal shed we are still in the process of fixing up the inside.



Jay3 said:


> That looks great. I would close up the gap at the top of the door though, as rodents could get in and the loft isn't closed up at night. Looks good though.


What gap the little slit at the top right? Anything fitting through that could get through the screening.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

AZCorbin said:


> Looks nice, I just got done converting a cheap 10x6 metal shed to a breeding loft. We added a aviary to it the same way something like a 11x8
> We also have a 10x12 metal shed we are still in the process of fixing up the inside.
> 
> 
> ...


*
*


Well, you are mistaken. A rodent can get through that space by flattening it's body down which they do. However, it wouldn't be able to get through the hardware cloth, as it's 1/2 inch X 1/2 inch. Not enough room to flatten down and get through.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Well, you are mistaken. A rodent can get through that space by flattening it's body down which they do. However, it wouldn't be able to get through the hardware cloth, as it's 1/2 inch X 1/2 inch. Not enough room to flatten down and get through.


Don't forget first it is going to have to have a strong desire to enter, then it must climb around aimlessly until it finds that one spot.
I think the odds of a rodent getting in that spot is slim to none.

Only if the members here protected their homes as good as they do their lofts...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

AZCorbin said:


> Don't forget first it is going to have to have a strong desire to enter, then it must climb around aimlessly until it finds that one spot.
> I think the odds of a rodent getting in that spot is slim to none.
> 
> Only if the members here protected their homes as good as they do their lofts...


Okay, you may feel that way, but many people have had mice or rats find that one little space, and get in. They could be lucky and not have a problem, but since it is a possibility, why not correct it so as not to take the chance? I may be over cautious, but that is the way I am with my loft too. I have heard to many stories on here of those things happening. I'd rather learn that way, then by experience. My birds are my pets, and I really care about them. So if there is a chance of something happening, I would rather fix it, just to be on the safe side.


----------

